# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Raid: Shadow Legends Bot [Easy to Use] [BotSauce]

## Raflesia

[CENTER]From the original creators of PGBot.org... 


BotSauce - Cooking up Bots!


BotSauce aims to be a one stop shop for your botting experience, primarily focused on mobile games. We released our first bot which is for Raid: Shadow Legends, and more bots are currently in development. Bots commonly use some form of injection, reflection, or direct server interaction in order to automate game play. BotSauce uses a combination of intelligent image and color recognition to create stealthy, stable bots. 

The BotSauce client has been developed to work with both BlueStacks and MEmu but there's also ADB support which allows you to use BotSauce on any other emulator or even your own mobile phone too!


Bot Features for Raid: Shadow Legends

 Supports unlimited simultaneous bot instances Supports all Campaign Levels and Stages Supports all Dungeons and Stages Supports all Factions and Stages Supports all Campaign Difficulties Supports Sparring Pit Collects Gem Mine Collects Free Store Rewards Reward Auto-Collect Stop criteria (stop after x wins/losses/battles) Specify the Campaign level, or let the bot automatically detect the maximum unlocked level for you User Specified or Auto Detect game progress Progressive or Repeat play modes Stat tracking (Stages won, stages lost, runtime, etc.) Other useful options and error handling (Popup Detection, checks team setup, resource detection, etc.) Custom Quick Run Profiles



Check out BotSauce today!



Useful links

How to Bot - Raid: Shadow Legends

Free BotSauce trial for 3 days

BotSauce Home page

Download BotSauce

BotSauce Forum

BotSauce Discord

Store

----------


## Raflesia

Let me know if you need any help  :Smile:

----------


## SBEI

I can not find your bot in your software when I took the test mode, can you help me please? Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Raflesia

> I can not find your bot in your software when I took the test mode, can you help me please? Thank you



I am not sure what you mean? I believe you have claimed your trial, that is good. You can download the bot here: BotSauce now the guide to bot Raids: shadow legends can be found here :How to Bot Raid: Shadow Legends - Bot Discussion - BotSauce

Also make sure to close the client and restart it, if you had it opened already while you claimed your trial.

----------


## Raflesia

BotSauce Version 1.002 is now available for download



*General*
Added an instance counter on the top of the bot home screen Fixed a bug if you start, stop, then start the bot again Improved color matching algorithm Added "Per Hour" calculations to the stats when you are running a bot (i.e. levels (levels / hour)) Minor bug fixes

*Raid: Shadow Legends*
Fixed a bug where the bot would not enable auto combat

----------


## Raflesia

BotSauce is on version 1.006 now with alot of updates in between 1.002 and 1.006. 
The release notes for 1.006 can be found here: [Release] BotSauce Version 1.006 - Client Releases - BotSauce

----------


## cdmichaelb

This game, RAID shadow legends sucks. But the bot bots it flawlessly. Team is great, see full review in this thread (Afk Arena bot [BotSauce] [Easy to Use]).

----------


## crybabypete

Great bot, polished, functional, and reasonably priced. The support team for this software is unparalleled. I have been able to get real time support every time i have needed it. If i had to give a conservative estimate i would say response time is on average under 2 minutes. Hands down the best support I have ever had from a gaming bot team.

----------


## hacksalan

does this auto pvp ?

----------

